# Tripower & distributor size (HEI??)



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I am currently using a standard GM HEI unit on a tripower setup and cannot get enough rotation with the distributor to properly set timing . I have tried numerous times to "walk" the distributor and be able to get the timing set, but the HEI cover is so large I have very little room for adjustment. I am wondering if there is a smaller unit that won't hit the back carb and will work well. (I'd really like to use an HEI unit if possible.) Thanks in advance


Chris


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

There are lots of small cap options. But, I think they all require a remote coil. Some like a factory points type dist with one of the Pertronix Ignitor elec conversions installed. The Ignitor III has a built in rev limiter.

The MSD Ready-to-Run is popular.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/msd-8528/overview/

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/sum-850400-1/overview/

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/pnx-d7120700/overview/

There are some dist that require a box. I had to buy a replacement box. So, I don't recommend the box, for street cars. Just one more part to go bad. IMO


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

HEI and tripower do not go together as you learned. This has been covered in a number of posts and you might find a recommendation within one of the many posts. Use the SEARCH option in the upper right.

I like Pertronix and got one of their electronic distributors and matching coil because I wanted a factory look and not the big HEI cap. If you rather not spend the money on a billet distrib., I would simply get a factory distributor and go with the Pertronix electronic conversion - also have done that and have been satisfied with the results.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks guys! I installed a rebuilt distributor and converted to the Pertonix setup with external Pertronix coil, installed new wires, set the timing (easy), and the car screams .


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

cij911 said:


> Thanks guys! I installed a rebuilt distributor and converted to the Pertonix setup with external Pertronix coil, installed new wires, set the timing (easy), and the car screams .


Perfect. Just make sure you have 12volts going to the Pertronix as the instructions say. Factory wiring/points uses a resistor wire and drops voltage down to around 8-9volts. :thumbsup:


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

PontiacJim said:


> Perfect. Just make sure you have 12volts going to the Pertronix as the instructions say. Factory wiring/points uses a resistor wire and drops voltage down to around 8-9volts. :thumbsup:


Yeppers


----------

